# So, Went to this Reunion....



## LostOneForGood (Jun 4, 2012)

Like I say, I went to my 20yr HS Reunion this weekend(Ugh).. Had a great time, no doubt.. But I wasn't going to go because I went through my divorce last year, had to move back to my hometown, after being very successful elsewhere and just did not feel like it. Plus my hometown, people stay married even if they are the most miserable people ever!!!:scratchhead:

So I go, in many conversations, there several divorcees, unhappy marriages and so on. The thing everyone wanted to talk about was what they do for a living, what they drive and what we did in HS. So it got me to wondering, What is it that just kills a marriage after being in a relationship for so long?? Is it people just think everything is like TV and its new and exciting everyday??

I was asked by many classmates if I would marry again and my response was, "Well it depends, if I like to be cheated on, lied to, embarrassed, taken for a ride, accounts emptied and most of my stuff taken, then Hell Yeah!!! I'm up for it!!!!:smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## CEL (May 7, 2013)

Well number one reason people don't make it......they fall out of love.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

Sounds like you had a bad end of marriage and divorce and only a year out it is natural to have negative feelings from such a bad relationship. If you continue to feel that way about relationships in general then marriage or a long term relationship is probably not in the cards. 
But many marriages, lots of relationships are not so lousy.


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

Better to find someone and just 'date them' and keep separate places.


----------



## Peeps678 (May 21, 2013)

I think a lot of people think marriage is supposed to be all happy...can't help but think that TV and movies kill it. LOL Marriage isnt easy, and it definately takes 2 for a marriage to work. Its just trying to find things to keep the love strong, and if someone isnt trying, its never going to happen.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

indiecat said:


> Better to find someone and just 'date them' and keep separate places.


My ideal dream.


----------



## Clark G (Sep 5, 2012)

We always joke that marriage should have a lease term on it then you can renew. 

Yea after my divorce I felt the same way you did about going to events like that but you end up finding out that people typically aren't always happy in one area or another. Human nature I guess.

I'll admit now that after being on the crappy end of a divorce and going through many dating experiences, I'm now getting married again. Figure to give this thing one more round but the beauty is a little hindsight helps me not make the same mistakes - as you said it's not all happy all the time.

Joe


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

I always liked what (I think it was ) Rod Stewart said about marrying again (something like: "If I ever want to get married again, I'll find a woman I don't like and just give her a house."


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

unfortunatly I find most people are to conserned with keeping up with the jone's and TV,facebook,video game,drinking/drugs, 

and putting their percived needs ahead of what it really takes to have a sucessfull relationship.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> unfortunatly I find most people are to conserned with keeping up with the jone's and TV,facebook,video game,drinking/drugs,
> 
> and putting their percived needs ahead of what it really takes to have a sucessfull relationship.


Definitely see that a lot. My STBXH was like that. Now I know what to look out for


----------



## LostOneForGood (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks Guys, your all great, love the comments!! 

So I am sitting here tonight, dog dead tired.. I work full time and back in school full time, trying to "Reinvent" myself. I am sitting here thinking, What do you do with all the pictures and stuff from your marriage/relationship?? 

My ex and I were friends for six years before we got together and then together six years.
95% of the pictures I have over the last 12 years has her in in them. We traveled alot, did all kinds of stuff, she took pics constantly...Those 12 years were my fondest memories, I had more fun during that time, than any other. I came from a one horse town and when I finally got out, she was one of the first people I met when I arrived in my new town. 

I am back in the same one horse town now because of the divorce, very unhappy. I have another problem, I am a only child and my parents are not in the best of shape, unfortunately, i dont see myself being able to leave again..

I guess what I am trying to get at, I don't forsee any thing that is going to be able to replace those last 12 years. Not having a good night at all... Thanks for reading...


----------

